# Hyper-extended Elbow



## ktaylor75 (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay, I got a bit overly ambitious practicing my spinning back-fist on the heavy bag at the gym yesterday morning, and well, hyper-extended my elbow when I misjudged the distance.  And being stubborn (and probably a bit stupid) I still went to cardio-kickboxing class last night (which includes bag-work and about 100 push-ups), and did even more bag-work at the gym this afternoon.  I know the pain will go away eventually, but was just wondering for future reference what the best remedy (if any) is for this, as pain medicine does not even touch the pain.


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 27, 2008)

well i was told that i hyper- extended my (calf?) idk but i kept it wrapped up and didnt use it or at least tried not to use it.  icy hot also may help even tho its for muscles.  but idk this might be a different situation.  :idunno:


----------



## morph4me (Feb 28, 2008)

See a doctor.  My elbows have been shot for years, because I continuously hyperextended them, the only thing that helped was glucosamine and chondriton, but it wasn't a quick fix, it took a couple of months before I felt the difference. Resting it as much as possible is probably the best way to go, after getting actual medical advice.


----------



## kenpofighter (Feb 28, 2008)

I hyper-extended my elbowabout a year ago and it still bothers me while doing push ups.  I was also, well, not smart because when I hyper-extended mine I was also doing push ups right after. Ha Ha!!! You live you learn


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 28, 2008)

The last time I was convinced I had hype extended my elbow I decided after it did not appear to get any better to go see my MD and he told my I tore some ligaments.

Go see a doctor


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 28, 2008)

Xue is right without a proper Doctor you can never know what you have really done to it.


----------



## ktaylor75 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, thank you all for your advice.  It is still a little bit sore, but it is much better than it was.  I stayed in the shower before my kenpo class this morning for about 45 with the very hot water pounding on it, it helped quite a bit.  I then also went to my cardio-kickboxing this evening...guess I am a glutton for punishment, but I just had to eek in that last real workout before the weekend    If it is still sore next week, I will go see my doctor, but I am pretty sure all I did was hyper-extend it.


----------

